# OKI(Metcal)PS800 soldering station



## Nitroz (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone own one of these soldering stations? The PS800.

I just purchased one to replace my Ungar and wondering how you like it?


----------



## SafetyBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Been looking at something to replace my very old weller setup for awhile now. I saw some of these the other day when I was seaching multiple catalogs for parts and they looked interesting. 

When you get it, please let us know how you like it compared to your older one. 

Are you using lead free solder? Just wondering.....

Bob E.


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 4, 2008)

SafetyBob said:


> Been looking at something to replace my very old weller setup for awhile now. I saw some of these the other day when I was seaching multiple catalogs for parts and they looked interesting.
> 
> When you get it, please let us know how you like it compared to your older one.
> 
> ...



Well, I cancelled the order. I ordered this thing on the 27th and then when I called them Tuesday the 2nd, my order was still not shipped. They said that they were doing inventory and do not ship while doing so. They also told me my order might not ship until the end of the week!

That and the lack of commiunication led me to cancell the order.


I have a Weller WES51 on the way and it should be delivered by tommorow. I have used this at work and liked it, so I decided to pick one up from Ebay.


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 6, 2008)

Received my Weller station. All I can say is, "WOW!". This is much better than the Ungar Iron I was using.

My first test was the dreaded Cree XR-E attached to a heatsink. This iron makes all the difference in the world. Now my solder joints are much stronger and cleaner looking, thanks to the Weller being able to keep the temp up.


----------



## fake-name (Sep 18, 2008)

Got one, Love it.

For the price (199 @ digikey) it really can't be beat. Kicks the *** of my weller EC2001 by a mile. 

It's got a really short distance between the end of the handle and the tip. Makes small SMT soldering really easy. Also, the handle never gets more than mildly warm. For some of the s**itty MPJA irons I've had, you leave them on for an hour and the handle will burn you.

Any comparable Weller (similar tip to handle length) will run you at least a hundred more. Plus, the Metcal smartheat thing actually seems to work. No tip thermocouple that breakes after a few years of tip thermocycling either.

My only comment is to buy an additional stand if you do get the iron. The iron has a mechanism in it that causes it to reduce the tip temperature when in the stand a few hundred deg f (it's magnetic, there's 2 big neodymium magnets in the stock stand). It works great for preventing oxidization of the iron tip plating when it's sitting for a while, but if you just want to put the iron down for a second, not having it cool down is really convenient. It only takes about 2-3 seconds to warm up again (really), but I always forget, and wind up rubbing a solder joint with a cold iron.


----------

